# [OT] consiglio hw CPU & motherboard...

## power83

Salve, sot scegliento nuovo hw, da utilizzare quasi esclusivamente con Gentoo (purtroppo anche con win, ma poco poco poco),e mi chiedevo che ne pensate del processore Celeron D 341 (2.93 GHz, socket 775, EM64T support, 256KB L2 cache).......purtroppo nn sembra avere HT. E' molto penalizzante come cosa? il kernel quindi lo vedra' cm1 sola CPU o due lo stesso?

Che mobo mi consigliate x esso?

Il supporto PCI Express a che punto e'???

Qualcuno di voi ha uno di quiesti nuovi Celeron D su sochet755? come vi trovate?

Sapete mi ca dei links con informazioni x overcloccarlo? ci vuogliono delle mobo particolari? (il 2.53GHz su socket775 e' stato spinto a 3.2GHz su una Abit ho letto da qlache parte, ma nn trolo le Abit in vendita on-line nei+conosciuti store)

N.B.: Lo voglio utilizzare il 64bit, quidni penso che anche la scheda madre debba supportare la cosa....e DDR 400 (no ddr2)..

Un grazie a tutti

----------

## .:chrome:.

se non devi caricare molto il sistema con calcoli in virgola mobile, quel processore va più che bene. ne ho uno simile a casa.

delle EM64T su un desktop te ne fai poco e niente, e in qunto all'HyperThreading... non è che adesso devono averlo tutti per forza. si è sempre andavi avanti senza, quindi vuol dire che non era fondamentale  :Wink: 

il PCI express io te lo consiglio alla grande. se non usi hardware esotico funziona davvero bene. più che altro non ti pregiudica le possibilità di espansione in futuro, come invece farebbe una scheda basata su AGP.

hai mai visto le nuove schede madri intel? secondo me sono progettate molto bene. mi hanno davvero sorpreso (piacevolmente) prova a farci un pensierino

----------

## power83

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> delle EM64T su un desktop te ne fai poco e niente, e in qunto all'HyperThreading... non è che adesso devono averlo tutti per forza. si è sempre andavi avanti senza, quindi vuol dire che non era fondamentale 

 

beh...questo e' da vedere...x l'HT secondo me invece sembrerebbe essere abbastanza importante, vedesi ad esempio software come firefox quando apro 50.000 tabs x i siti porno o altro...

Ma e' l'HT che fa vedere al sistema cpu0 e cpu1 oppure no?

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> hai mai visto le nuove schede madri intel? secondo me sono progettate molto bene. mi hanno davvero sorpreso (piacevolmente) prova a farci un pensierino

 

Ti ringrazio della dritta, ma sto cercando di fare tt con hw usato o cmq molto molto molto poco costoso,e la scheda madre cerco di prenderla al max max 50euro.

Ma x utilizzarlo a 64bit, basta avere avere il supporto della mobo a 64bit opprue la mobo deve anche supportare EM64T? sul sito italiano Asus nn sn molto chiari...

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *power83 wrote:*   

> delle EM64T su un desktop te ne fai poco e niente, e in qunto all'HyperThreading... non è che adesso devono averlo tutti per forza. si è sempre andavi avanti senza, quindi vuol dire che non era fondamentale 

 

beh...questo e' da vedere...x l'HT secondo me invece sembrerebbe essere abbastanza importante, vedesi ad esempio software come firefox quando apro 50.000 tabs x i siti porno o altro...

Ma e' l'HT che fa vedere al sistema cpu0 e cpu1 oppure no?[/quote]

si, è quello.

ma che io sappia non viene abilitato sui celeron. devi puntare sui P4

 *power83 wrote:*   

> Ti ringrazio della dritta, ma sto cercando di fare tt con hw usato o cmq molto molto molto poco costoso,e la scheda madre cerco di prenderla al max max 50euro.
> 
> Ma x utilizzarlo a 64bit, basta avere avere il supporto della mobo a 64bit opprue la mobo deve anche supportare EM64T? sul sito italiano Asus nn sn molto chiari...

 

nooooo... fermo, sei fuori strada!

prima di tutto: EM64T non vuol dire 64 bit, ma accesso alla memoria a 64 bit, che è cosa ben diversa.

se vuoi un processore a 64 bit, forse ti conviene puntare sugli AMD64, che sono anche più economici. comunque non è che i 64 bit sono più veloci. non è per niente detto. dipende molto da cosa devono fare

----------

## X-Drum

 *power83 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ma e' l'HT che fa vedere al sistema cpu0 e cpu1 oppure no?

 

è unaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!

ahsahsha dai scherzo :DDDDDDDDDDDDD

lol

----------

## power83

eheh!

no no lascia stare gli AMD, sono delle m*******************e punto e bast, gli unici che vanno sono gli Athlon64 con core Venice. E costano troppo.

Il Celeron D 341 che dico io costa 97euro su ww.chl.it......impossibile a trovare un AMD che abbia quelle prestazioni e quella velocita' a quel prezzo.

Il P4 630 lo vorrei anchio, ma 199euro son troppi.....

----------

## X-Drum

 *power83 wrote:*   

> egli unici che vanno sono gli Athlon64 con core Venice. E costano troppo.
> 
> 

 

io l'ho pagato 110 adesso sta a 130

----------

## power83

su socket 939, Athlon64 con core Venice???

dubito...sei sicuro di nn aver preso un Sempron64 invece?

dammi il link.

----------

## X-Drum

 *power83 wrote:*   

> su socket 939, Athlon64 con core Venice???
> 
> dubito...sei sicuro di nn aver preso un Sempron64 invece?
> 
> 

 

ma lol certo che ne sono sicuro.... 

che razza di domande :X

 *power83 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> dammi il link.

 

come puoi vedere da questo link adesso lo danno a 132 i.i

questo sempre ammesso che sia effettivamente reperibile (in commercio)

io l'ho comprato a settembre, sempre li ma a 110 i.i

edit:

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [cut] vedesi ad esempio software come firefox quando apro 50.000 tabs x i siti porno o altro...[cut]
> 
> 

 

vecchio porco!!! ahshahsajsaj :PPPP

----------

## power83

strano, chl.it essedi.it e tt gli altri lo danno a moooooolto di piu'?

ps: cmq interessaad un mio amico, io di certo nn lo prendo.

EDIT: ecco, e' senza dissipatore e nn inscatolato

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *power83 wrote:*   

> no no lascia stare gli AMD, sono delle m*******************e punto e bast

 

ma non è vero... sono processori fatti davvero bene.

non vorrei dire, ma quando Sun Microsystems ha deciso di entrare nel mercato x86 l'ha fatto con i processori AMD, non con gli intel... questo dovrebbre darti da pensare.

e poi diciamoci la verità... pensi di notare la differenza, in un ambiente desktop? io non penso

----------

## power83

quelle possono essere state scelte commerciali...

Io dico di si se metto a compilare tutto il sistema o anche solo Xorg-x11 o altri...la velocita' e a maggiore cache L2 degli Intel si sente eccome....e poi la differenza di prezzo e' nulla, solo che quelli della AMD fanno i c*********i e mettono sigle del tipo 3000+ e fanno fesse moltissime persone, praticamente tt quelle che se ne intendono poco di computer, credono di comprare un 3.0GHz e invece comrpano un misero 2.0GHz con meta' o 1/4 della cache di un pentium4 allo stesso prezzo o a 10-20euro di meno.....

mettiamo il sistema a compilare peantemente o a fare calcoli in virgola mobile od operaizoni in rendering oppure bruteforcing di una passwd, poi vediamo se fa priam il 3000+ o il 3.0GHz 531 o 630 Intel ad esempio.

----------

## Danilo

Paragonare amd con intel sulla base di singole caratteristiche e' riduttivo.

Su altri forum, piu' specializzati, vi sono state interminabili discussioni al punto che i moderatori minacciano di chiudere threads con tag del tipo "AMD vs Intel".

Alla fine il discorso e' lo stesso: a che ti serve? Che tipo di uso ne farai?

C'e' chi sta bene con intel e chi con amd.

Personalmente nei prossimi mesi ringiovaniro' il mio computer ed andro' su un sempron su 939 ma non  mi sogno di dire che intel fa pena al confronto...

Alla fin fine una auto e' meglio di un motorino, ma prova ad andarci al lavoro a Roma la mattina alle 8 e vedi chi arriva prima.

Per i mhz e' la stessa cosa.

----------

## lavish

Vediamo di evitare di scatenare flame, soprattutto vediamo di evitare frasi del genere  *Quote:*   

> no no lascia stare gli AMD, sono delle m*******************e punto e bast, gli unici che vanno sono gli Athlon64 con core Venice. E costano troppo.

 

Soprattutto quando sei tu power83 a chiedere informazioni, non mi pare il caso di rispondere così. Grazie.

----------

## sorchino

 *power83 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Io dico di si se metto a compilare tutto il sistema o anche solo Xorg-x11 o altri...la velocita' e a maggiore cache L2 degli Intel si sente eccome....e poi la differenza di prezzo e' nulla, solo che quelli della AMD fanno i c*********i e mettono sigle del tipo 3000+ e fanno fesse moltissime persone, praticamente tt quelle che se ne intendono poco di computer, credono di comprare un 3.0GHz e invece comrpano un misero 2.0GHz con meta' o 1/4 della cache di un pentium4 allo stesso prezzo o a 10-20euro di meno.....
> 
> 

 

Già tantissime persone vengono fatte fesse. Per fortuna che ci sei tu che te ne intendi di CPU. Anzi, fossi in te manderei un'email alla Intel visto che i nuovi processori sui quali punta, i famosi Core Duo utilizzati anche da Apple hanno tutti frequenze attorno ai 2 Ghz, ora ci prova anche Intel a farci tutti fessi! 

Pff, quante se ne devono leggere.

----------

## power83

i Core Duo verranno montati solo sui laptops e cmq sia sono Dual Core e quidni possono usare meno clock x ottenere le stesse prestazioni, che su un portatile nn devono certo essere estreme come invece in un desktop...

La mia affermazione,spero nn offensiva x nessuno, e' volta a far notare che la siglia 3000+ su un AMD che poi gira a 2.0GHz nn s sa bene a cosa serva, e tutti quelli che invece se intendono poco (e che nn gli dicono la reale velocita' della CPU), credono di comprare un 3000 MHz....che oltre ad essere un 2GHz nn avra' mai le stesse pari prestazioni din un 3000MHz di Intel.

Questo parlando di processori a core singolo, poi con i dual core si vedra'.

----------

## sorchino

Allora, AMD sono anni che chiama i processori con un numero che sta ad indicare che quella CPU ha più o meno le prestazioni di un vecchio Athlon della frequenza pari al model number.

E' ovviamente una scelta di marketing, obbligata dal fatto che proprio l'ignorante guarda solo e unicamente la frequenza. Intel ha realizzato un'architettura molto diversa rispetto a quella di AMD, con frequenze di molto superiori ma che non rispecchiano le prestazioni della CPU. Fidati che gli Athlon XP erano di poco inferiori ai Pentium 4 di frequenza pari al model number Amd e rimanevano indietro in ambiti particolari come l'encoding video dove effettivamente la frequenza si fa sentire. Gli Athlon64 invece bastonano i vari Pentium4 più o meno in ogni ambito e se ti cerchi qualche bench in rete lo noterai anche tu.

Comunque non so di preciso se i Core Duo verranno usati su Desktop, quello che è certo è che l'architettura dei Pentium4 verrà TOTALMENTE ABOLITA da Intel e soppiantata con varie evoluzioni dei Pentium Mobile.

Questo non ti fa riflettere almeno un po'?

----------

## lavish

Ragazzi, ve lo dico per l'ultima volta e poi sarò costretto a chiudere il thread.. basta AMD vs. INTEL (o KDE vs. GNOME o VIM vs. EMACS o PEPSI vs. COCA-COLA)

Ci sono migliaia di articoli on-line sui quali ognuno può documentarsi e formare la propria idea, quindi finiamola qui su  :Wink: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Ragazzi, ve lo dico per l'ultima volta e poi sarò costretto a chiudere il thread.. basta AMD vs. INTEL (o KDE vs. GNOME o VIM vs. EMACS o PEPSI vs. COCA-COLA)

 

io voto per la pepsi-cola  :Wink: 

asdf

----------

## power83

ok, chiusa discussione.

Parliamo degli argomenti nel mio primo mesaggio.

Qualcuno ha un Celeron D su socket775??? sa dirmi cm va?

avete links dove parlano e spiegano trucchi sull'overclocking? (ancke cm hw)

----------

## Danilo

 *power83 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> avete links dove parlano e spiegano trucchi sull'overclocking? (ancke cm hw)

 

Per queste cose qui c'e' gente abbastanza preparata.

PS: comunque per un bel vecchio flame VIM/emacs sono sempre a disposizione  :Wink: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

SysV vs Init ? e dove lo mettiamo ?

Cmq sia i dual proc per gli home user sono IMHO una gran bella mossa da parte degli uffici marketing di amd e intel in congiunzione con l'enel. Ma che ve ne fate dei dual proc? A che vi servono sti 64bit? Sti tanto decantati dual centrino saranno anche ingegneristicamente delle belle spippolate, ma guardate la durata della batteria, elemento principe per un portatile. Oh, dura di meno. Oh... Ed io che speravo avessero ritrovato il senno e proseguissero la via dei bassi consumi. Ma che cazzo me ne frega di vedere il sistema che boota + veloce? Ancora più bello un promo che ho visto sui centrino dual: così puoi far girare l'antivirus senza che occupi cicli di cpu mentre lavori!  :Laughing:  Gli Eden sono innovativi! I processori VIA sono la via, non sti prodotti creati per gli sboroni! La batteria ed il peso sono le vere innovazioni, la potenza è sprecata! A cosa server alla segretaria un athlon 64???!!! Fate girare un PC con una duracel, quella è innovazione! A chi server un blue gene in casa [a parte a chi vuol farti cambiar PC ogni 3 mesi]?

Era tanto che volevo togliermi qualche sassolino  :Razz: 

PS scusate mod  :Very Happy: 

Ahio no gutter sta fermo... No la cinghia nooo lavish...

----------

## Danilo

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Era tanto che volevo togliermi qualche sassolino 
> 
> 

 

IMHO tutti argomenti piuttosto interessanti.

Si potrebbe splittare il thread e continuare li sugli argomenti toccati da deadhead.

Non mi interessa se Pentium D e' meglio/peggio di X2 4800, ma le implicazioni delle tecnologie toccate senza scendere troppo sul tecnico (del tipo "ci sono 2 pipe sulla cache di 1 livello contro 3 pipe su quaella di secondo livello e mezzo").

Purtroppo queste informazioni si trovano o su recensioni "neutrali"(pagate) o su thread del tipo : "quale e' meglio il centrino  con sigla xyz1 o AMD xyz9?" E da li 10 pagine del tipo : il mio e' piu' fico, no il mio ha un 1.5% teorico in piu'...

Mi piacerebbe mettere un punto fermo da parte di chi ne sa di piu'.

Magari su un thread abbastanza "moderato". 

Ad esempio qualcuno disse che c'e' differenza tra un dual core ed un biprocessore: perche', quali sono le conseguenze?

Ad esempio  nei prossimi mesi passero' ad una piattaforma amd 939 e all'inizio ci mettero' un sempron 64 (tra un paio di anni un X2 qualcosa), ma ancora non so ancora se e' la cosa migiolre per le mie esigenze...

Spero sia fattibile e se deadhead e' daccordo... 

(moderatoriiiiii    se siete daccordo pure voi splittate)

----------

## randomaze

 *Danilo wrote:*   

> (moderatoriiiiii    se siete daccordo pure voi splittate)

 

Non mi é chiaro "splittare cosa" e "perché splittare".

.:deadhead:. parlava di CPU a basso consumo

tu chiedi lumi su "dual core" vs "biprocessore"

mi sembrano discorsi abbastanza diversi, no?

----------

## .:deadhead:.

forse lui voleva aprire un 3d con considerazioni oggettive e tecniche circa lo stato attuale della tecnologia in fatto di proc e conseguenze pratiche delle varie scelte implementative. Credo  :Razz: 

----------

## Danilo

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non mi é chiaro "splittare cosa" e "perché splittare".
> 
> .:deadhead:. parlava di CPU a basso consumo
> ...

 

Non dual vs biprocessore ma differenze tra le due architetture (all'acqua di rose o poco piu') non chi e' meglio.

Comunque era una mia curiosita' / idea...

DeadHead parlava di basso consumo ma accennava a " Ma che ve ne fate dei dual proc? A che vi servono sti 64bit? Sti tanto decantati dual centrino saranno anche ingegneristicamente delle belle spippolate"

Se volesse spiegare meglio del perche' non seguire le velocita' e concentrarsi solo sui consumi... 

Alla fin fine non sono molti che hanno il serverino acceso h24.

I 64 bit in realta' che vantaggi danno ai nostri sistemi?

Mi fido piu' delle opinioni dei frequentatori di questo forum che di altri.

----------

## X-Drum

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> forse lui voleva aprire un 3d con considerazioni oggettive e tecniche circa lo stato attuale della tecnologia in fatto di proc e conseguenze pratiche delle varie scelte implementative. Credo 

 

ma loool ok io saro' anche ubriaco ma non capisco l'idea dello spilt  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Danilo

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> forse lui voleva aprire un 3d con considerazioni oggettive e tecniche circa lo stato attuale della tecnologia in fatto di proc e conseguenze pratiche delle varie scelte implementative. Credo 

 

Di fatto e' cosi'.

Il thread e' pero' inerente ad una richiesta ben precisa.

Non so neanche se l'argomento sia troppo vasto o meno per un thread.

Sarebbe comodo un thread su cui centralizzare l'argomento.

Comunque 'notte a tutti.   :Smile: 

----------

## mambro

 *Danilo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Se volesse spiegare meglio del perche' non seguire le velocita' e concentrarsi solo sui consumi... 
> 
> Alla fin fine non sono molti che hanno il serverino acceso h24.
> ...

 

Per avere più autonomia sui portatili.. inoltre meno consumi vuol dire anche meno calore dissipato quindi computer più freschi e meno rumorosi (le ventole di raffreddamento possono essere aiutate da dissipiatori e azionarsi solo in situazioni critiche).

----------

## power83

BASTAAAAAAAAAAAAA OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT

ragazzi prima ve la prendete come me xke' esprimo una mia opinione, o ora andate trmentedamente fuori OT rispetto alel richieste del mio topic!!!!!

non vogliateneme, ma urgo delle info chieste nel primo messaggio, oltre che sapere che chipset Intel ci vuole su una mobo per sopportare le CPU intel "Cedar Mill" fatte a 65nm contro ad esempio i 90nm del Pentium4 630....forse il 945P o G?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## C4RD0Z4

Domanda a chi ha un proc AMD a 64bit: come se la cava? E' da consigliare? Costa molto? No perchè vorrei rinfrescare il mio pc fisso e pensavo a degli upgrade graduali. Dovrei cambiare in sostanza MoBo e CPU: che consigliate?

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *power83 wrote:*   

> rispetto alle richieste del mio topic!

   :Rolling Eyes:   le informazioni che vuoi credo che ogni venditore sarebbe felice di dartele, visto che loro son pagati per questo. Visto che siamo nel forum OT e che questo sarebbe prettamente un forum di supporto a linux, devi accettare che ci si possa chiaccherare sopra e che la gente non risponda alle tue domande  :Very Happy:  Prova anche su altri forum + spiccatamente di argomento hardware, lì la domanda sarebbe + pertinente.

----------

## Danilo

Sul link che ti ho segnalato c'e' un forum specializzato

----------

